# Help!!!! I dropped my goldfish and I don't know what to do!!!



## viccces (May 30, 2017)

I was changing the water in my tank and cleaning out the tank so I took out my goldfish and put them in a temporary container, the lid of the container was too small so when I went to put the fish in a bigger container I had to pick him up with my hands.

I was holding him when he started jerking around in my hand and he fell about 4ft down onto the marble floor. I feel so stupid and I seriously want to die. I'm scared that he will die though because his fins haven't stopped bleeding since it happened, nor has his mouth and this makes me think that there must be more internal bleeding going on. I managed to get him to eat a couple pellets but he's swimming more lethargically than ever and I think there might be a bruise forming on his side. 

This is my favorite fish out of the 7 I have, he literally has the best personality and I really don't want to see him go. He's behaving out of character as well, seeing as when I go to the tank and stand in front of it, he's the first to come up and greet me but he's not doing that anymore.

He's a fantail oranda and you can tell he's bleeding quite a lot seeing as the color of the blood is far from matching the colour of his fins, and yes, he is bleeding from pretty much every single fin he has as well as his mouth. 

Should I euthanise him? This happened about an hour or two ago and I know it will affect his quality of life greatly. Is there anything I should do that could possibly help him heal?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh no  Did he make it through the night?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Ive had fish jump out of a tank while working in it; 5ft onto hardwood and have had similar, redness occurring in various places. However, the fish normally make a fast and easy recovery; so keep up with the water quality and keep an eye on his progress. I think he should do fine tbh. they more resilient than what we give them credit for.


----------



## viccces (May 30, 2017)

@Romad thankfully he did make it through the night and @aussieJJDude the redness did go away within 8 hours of the incident. He started doing much better after I separated him from my other fish bc they were getting nippy


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay :redyay: I'm glad he made it.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, in a day or two it was back to normal. Glad he pulled through.


----------

